# I thought you'd appreciate the humor....



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

So I was talking to a vegetarian.

She eats fish, because duh, they aren't animals. 

:/

DUHHH YOUUU GUYYSSSS


----------



## fredythefish (Nov 29, 2010)

i always thought fish were friends, not food! now they're animals? god, what is this?! hahaha :lol:

btw: i like your fishies name. mine's fredrich toooo.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll never understand the "vegetarians" that eat fish.

Now I'm FAR from the Vegetarian or Vegan Police but SRSLY. COME ON! They're kept as PETS for The Lord's sake! *facepalm*

I'm a lacto-ovo vegetarian (I eat milk and cheese still) that's it. 

Speaking of which it's time I LEGIT logged off now and ate something! Black Bean Burger Time!  YAY!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That makes her a pescetarian, not a vegetarian. Fish obviously aren't plants, so they ARE animals. All those peas she's eating have MADE her a pea brain. lol


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, that kind of logic really doesn't make sense  How can they not be animals XD 

And I'm pretty sure that chickens are dumber than fish... Has your friend ever visited a chicken coop? They're not very bright... My boyfriend has a bunch of chickens in his backyard, and I love all kinds of animals so I would stand outside the coop and try to play/interact with them... Yeah... It didn't work out so well.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not a vegetarian, but I never eat fish... I guess I don't like the taste and since I own fish it feels worse than eating any other kind of meat...
Anyways, it makes no sense, but also, lots of vegetarians have to take supplements to get enough protein right? Only, most of those are tested on animals, so if they're not eating animals, they're just supporting animal cruelty pretty much... I eat meat but I never buy anything tested on animals, because it's just beyond cruel, and it's so unnecessary...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

:roll:

I can understand only eating fish for health reasons, but I never understood how people DON'T consider fish to be animals.

Haha, it reminds me of a video I saw on Youtube once though. A lady was interviewing a model who claimed she was vegetarian, but ate chicken because, "a cow is an animal...but a chicken is a bird".


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not a vegetarian... I just rarely eat meat because I'm super picky! :-D

Okay that was off topic but I really wanted to say. How is a fish or a chicken not an animal? Are they fruits instead or something? Those people are saying that I have fruits swimming around in my fish tanks? Never would have guessed! :roll:


----------



## TheSecondOne (Nov 18, 2010)

According to her logic, a great white shark is also not an animal. I can't understand why some "vegetarians" claim that chicken or fish aren't animals. Why do they like to be called vegetarians anyways?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> I'm not a vegetarian, but I never eat fish... I guess I don't like the taste and since I own fish it feels worse than eating any other kind of meat...


Same here.

I just don't get people. Maybe they were blonds or they dropped out of school! LOL JK!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

TheSecondOne said:


> Why do they like to be called vegetarians anyways?


I honestly think people like that don't eat meat for selfish reasons. Being called a vegetarian makes you sound like a good person because it makes you _seem_ like you love animals or _care_ about animal rights. Becoming "vegetarian" or "vegan" has become a status thing for some people.

If they really cared about animals, they would either:
A. Go off all meat, and become a true vegetarian or vegan.
B. Own up to being a Pescetarian or whatever someone that only eats chicken is called. They should be willing to admit that they don't care about all animals equally.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL! She probably doesn't know what to call herself. A lot of people think they can call themselves vegetarian if they don't eat red meat or pork but do eat fish & chicken.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I eat fish&poultry, but not red meat.. but I definetly dont call myself a veggie. 
I have reasons for not eating red meat, I stopped eating red meat when I was about 12. I just dont really like the taste now.. and the smell of browning beef. EWW. so nasty!

but I stopped eating pork when I was about 11/12, we wrn to Hawaii and I saw the pig roasting in the pit.. it made me cry.
A few short months later.. I just realized I couldnt eat cows because they are too dang cute!

Yes, these were my reasons at 11/12. And my mom let me, as long at I took vitamin and such still. 
And now.. I just dont want to eat red meat.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing is wrong with not eating red meat and pork, but no reason to call yourself a vegetarian if you still eat other meats!  I personally call myself a "faux vegetarian" because I cannot claim to be a true one.

I have food allergies and I am allergic to all meat substitutes, so I can not go vegan no matter how much I want to. I have super bad food allergies, I cannot eat nuts, beans, soy, citrus fruit or anything with citric acid, bananas, melons, peas, black pepper.... the list goes on and on  There is no hope for me to be able to have a vegan diet and be able to meet all my nutritional needs... 

I also don't want to go vegetarian because I do not agree with eating dairy, eggs, and other animal products just as much as I disagree with eating meat.

So I eat two vegan/vegetarian meals a day, and one regular meal with meat because I couldn't survive without it...  

But I feel like I am making a difference because I eat a lot less animal products than most people, and I am constantly informing everyone I know about animal rights issues.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Me personally, I looove meat...just...I'm so picky that I only eat a few types. :lol:
Beef and lamb are what I love.

Don't eat pork because my family is Muslim. Eghhh, I do profess to liking a bit of bacon though, but just outright pork makes me sick. 

I've just never liked the taste of white meat, but I'll eat it.

I find all seafood totally nasty and I never touch the stuff.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a friend who wont eat meat but she will eat fish & seafood. Her reasoning is that fish are stupid they dont have brains therefore its ok . I disagree all my fish have there own personalities. I have Bettas & an oscar & all seem pretty damn smart to me. Smarter than most people I might add.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Min said:


> I have a friend who wont eat meat but she will eat fish & seafood. Her reasoning is that fish are stupid they dont have brains therefore its ok . I disagree all my fish have there own personalities. I have Bettas & an oscar & all seem pretty damn smart to me. Smarter than most people I might add.


^+1


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> ^+1


 
Luv ur avatar btw. been laughing for 10 min now . too cute


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh lord. I'm a vegetarian...and I've been a vegetarian since July of 2006. I get asked all the time if I eat fish and chicken because that's not actually meat....

If you eat chicken or fish there's a word for that and it's called pescetarian. Not vegetarian. It makes me mad.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Nothing is wrong with not eating red meat and pork, but no reason to call yourself a vegetarian if you still eat other meats!  I personally call myself a "faux vegetarian" because I cannot claim to be a true one.
> 
> I have food allergies and I am allergic to all meat substitutes, so I can not go vegan no matter how much I want to. I have super bad food allergies, I cannot eat nuts, beans, soy, citrus fruit or anything with citric acid, bananas, melons, peas, black pepper.... the list goes on and on  There is no hope for me to be able to have a vegan diet and be able to meet all my nutritional needs...
> 
> ...



You're def still making a difference. My moms family only eats meat once or twice a week now and it's healthier, better for the animals and so much cheaper. If humans could cut down their meat intake to once a day it'd do wonders for the animals and the environment apparently.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm a freaking carnivore. But I love my veggies... and pretty much anything else you put in front of me I will eat... But I still consider fish as animals, therefore meat. People confuse me.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> I'm a freaking carnivore. But I love my veggies... and pretty much anything else you put in front of me I will eat... But I still consider fish as animals, therefore meat. People confuse me.


^+1

Lol, I agree! I am confused, how they are not animals??


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

danifacetastic said:


> You're def still making a difference. My moms family only eats meat once or twice a week now and it's healthier, better for the animals and so much cheaper. If humans could cut down their meat intake to once a day it'd do wonders for the animals and the environment apparently.


Thank you for letting me know that I am still making a bit of a difference. It makes me feel terribly guilty that I cannot go vegan and still get all the nutrition that my body needs. 

My boyfriend has to lecture me about how I need the animal products once a day to be healthy; I did the math and I need 55 grams of protein a day, and I can't get that anywhere else  

I also can't be too picky, I'm already allergic to enough stuff limit my diet enough...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

People like to call them "aquatic vertebrates" which according to some are not animals... So "terrestrial vertebrates" aren't animals either? 
...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I cannot live without meat. Lamb, Beef, Chicken, and BAAACOOOOONNN...
I find it kind of stupid that people wouldn't consider fish as animals...

And for all you people wondering why people want to become vegetarian for no reason, it is a little thing called attention...


No offense to anyone who has a reason. Whether it be ethical, or allergenic, ect.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> And for all you people wondering why people want to become vegetarian for no reason, it is a little thing called attention...


+1


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Min said:


> Her reasoning is that fish are stupid they dont have brains therefore its ok .


As someone who has dissected a fish, I beg to differ. :/


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

People become vegetarians because it's the 'cool new thing to do.' It makes me mad. I feel like I'm getting judged by being a vegetarian.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I might become a vegetarian one day but I love chicken way too much, and I don't want to become anemic, also I don't want to be one because my health would plummet, seeing as I hate veggies. I love fruit though!
I have a vegan friend, she thinks meat is cruel and dairy is gross, only she hates produce so all she eats is carbs, and random junk food. It is a GOOD thing she exercises a lot.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> My boyfriend has to lecture me about how I need the animal products once a day to be healthy; I did the math and I need 55 grams of protein a day, and I can't get that anywhere else


 
Bugs have alot of protein in them and they are low in fat too  just an idea


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

akjadestar said:


> I might become a vegetarian one day but I love chicken way too much, and I don't want to become anemic, also I don't want to be one because my health would plummet, seeing as I hate veggies. I love fruit though!
> I have a vegan friend, she thinks meat is cruel and dairy is gross, only she hates produce so all she eats is carbs, and random junk food. It is a GOOD thing she exercises a lot.


I've been a vegetarian for 4 and a half years and I actually hardly eat any veggies at all lol. I admit I am a junk food junkie but I always have been and I'm trying to work on that but I eat a lot of meat substitutes, fruits, beans, nuts, pasta, bread and stuff like that. My weight was the same it always had been until about a year ago when I gained about 15 pounds cause my metabolism is slowing down so when January comes around I'm going to try and cut back.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

LOL. I always wondered why some vegetarians thought it was totally acceptable to eat fish but all other meat products are off limits. 
Fish are living beings too. They may not be as 'smart' or 'emotional' as other animals, but they still want to live.

Me....I could never be vegetarian, or especially vegan. I love my chicken too much.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> Bugs have alot of protein in them and they are low in fat too  just an idea


LOL, where the heck would I get edible bugs?? XD I don't plan on just picking them off the ground or anything, are there even stores that sell stuff like that?? O_O


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

*anything look appealing?*














Just found out Oct. 14 is National Chocolate Covered Insect Day. Glad I missed it lol


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

That apple is sickening.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

It's a growing industry. Can you believe there are specialty stores that sell only insects for food? Apparently it's not seen as disgusting by a lot of people around the world. :shock: I'll pass... forever!


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

These are actually DELICIOUS! I like snickerdoodle cricket cookies the best...spicy, sweet, and crunchy  And the caramel apple with the meal worms tastes pretty good too. I mean it's weird...has a weird chalky taste to me..but the tanginess of the apple and the sweetness of the caramel covers it up quickly.

If you guys really wanna try something weird, try eating balut or century eggs...but then again I eat those too.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I could never imagine XD


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

danifacetastic said:


> I could never imagine XD


bwhahah.. said exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, I've never seen anything like that besides on tv! I'm not sure if I would enjoy that or not! XD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

..... :I

Ew. 

Bugs are friends. not food!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't think I could every eat any of those...especially balut. Saw that on tv once. But hey, props to you if you can.

My aunt is really into eating cow tongue for breakfast and my dad likes kaleh pache (basically a stew-type food with the head & legs of a sheep) and brains a lot, thankfully my mom never makes it because I definitely couldn't stomach that either...


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ewww, I'm scared of brains!!! I learned in psychology class that there is a special type of dementia caused by viruses that people can get from eating animal brains...  Has the same symptoms as Alzheimer's and everything, so it just goes unnoticed and untreated...

Tell your dad to stop eating brains, scary stuff comes from animal brains o_o


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Eek, I know...He doesn't really get the chance to eat it anyway, my mom usually prepares white meat because he has to watch his cholestorol intake and brains are really high in those. Plus, my mom refuses to make it.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

yuck, brains?! 

I was watching Indiana Jones this weekend, and this reminds me of when they serve the monkey heads to eat the brains. LOL


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Eek, I know...He doesn't really get the chance to eat it anyway, my mom usually prepares white meat because he has to watch his cholestorol intake and brains are really high in those. Plus, my mom refuses to make it.


Hehe, good for your mom! I'd refuse to make it too 

LOL Disco! That part of the movie used to scare the poo out of me when I was a kid!! XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuuwwww!!! I don't like any kind of organ meat. Gross!!!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever watched Bizzar Foods? I love that show! That guy ate crazy stuff like a beating cobra heart, dranked blood, male and female animal private parts, and sea cucumber, and many other crazy stuff. He said the thing he hates the most and never would eat again is Durian (a fruit from Asia). The smell of it is horrible and it taste kinda strange. I had it before from when I lived in Seattle. It is hard to open but when I finnaly cracked it open (had to use a hammer) the smell lingered in the house for a couple of days. here is a picture of it:


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a tasty fruit. Hard to open might be because it wasn't ripe enough. A ripe durian only needs to be "stabbed" at the bottom and twist the knife - it will open. But yes, it's odor can be too much for some people.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Is that the same thing as a jackfruit? If it is, that's what they use to flavor Juicy Fruit gum!!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Is that the same thing as a jackfruit? If it is, that's what they use to flavor Juicy Fruit gum!!


I dont think so Taylor lol this is not a flavor you would want for gum I like it but many many dont


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Darn, well it looks just like a Jack Fruit!! :/


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

it's a very interesting looking fruit, what does it taste like? sweet, tangy?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I was soooooooooooo sorry I happened on this thread when I got the bug pictures. Ack!!!

Unfortunately my Mother did the same thing with being a vegetarian. She told me she doesn't consider a fish an 'animal'. I know she's not dumb, she just doesn't see fish as cute and cuddly and therefore they could be eaten. She gave that up though. Couldn't hack life without chicken.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It's basically supposed to be sweet. Some types, when really ripe contains some sort of alcohol (?) so eating too much can make you dizzy. If you want to try it, look for the Thai durian (montong). Unlike some types, montong has a very thick flesh and very small seed....... must warn you though, montong is very big. Oh, not recommended for people with cholesterol and digestive problems.

Jackfruit is a totally different kind of fruit. It contains a lot of sticky sap (?). Opening it can be quite a challenge, specially if it's not ripe enough. It's also sweet but not mushy (?) like durians. Not recommended for people with digestive problems and asthma.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

wow, it sounds really interesting actually. I would try it sometime. =]


----------

